# Let's put some faces to some names!



## kales (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Thought it would be fun to post pics of yourselves. Put some faces to names! Anyone wanna start?? Lol


----------



## andi (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2012)

Fun thread! Here are a couple recent pictures of me... casual vs. make up-ed


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi James. I met you at the Texarkana show. You are very nice.

Hi Jill. You look sassy either way. Tee/hee!

I think before I post a pic here it will be pre-gray hair and minus the 25 pounds that has shown up in the last few years.


----------



## kales (Apr 9, 2012)

OK since I statred this i figure I better post!






and a horsie one


----------



## andi (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Vicki,

Yes I remember and knew that was you. I still remember mis hearing you and thinking your husband made tea for a living, and kept thinking, wow that sounds like a relaxing fun job. LOL


----------



## Norah (Apr 10, 2012)

here I am


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 10, 2012)

MindyLee Hellebuyck of Silver Maple Minature in Lapeer, Michigan Soon to be 32 yrs old. Married almost 5 yrs, No kids! I have 7 minis with 3 babies on the way, 6 netherland dwarf bunnys, collect designer colored cochin bantam chickens, and collect 1000's of iris flowers. I own 12 beautiful acres and work at TSC (Tractor Supply Company) and a mini equine farrier on the side.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Hi Jill. You look sassy either way. Tee/hee!


Well, now what would ever make someone think I'm sassy???


----------



## Genie (Apr 10, 2012)

Here I am ...age 71



in 2012.

Three kids and married for 51 years.

We are living on the farm where I was born and raised, raising minis, Irish Setters and Papillons.

We really need to reduce the amount of work though, in case we would like to take a trip



ray before I make my final journey.

Thanks for starting this thread. It's nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## anoki (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's me...taken back in Jan with my latest puppy Can CH Esrohollow Radsprings Tuhmater (He's just over a year old in the photo). I was pretty excited...he beat some 'big' competition to finish his Canadian Championship that day!!






~kathryn


----------



## Genie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Kathryn. Nice to see who your are. I might recognize you now if you drop in



:yes we don't live very far apart. Love your pooch, guess you should be excited. Congrats on the win.


----------



## mini horse mania (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is me...in my pregnancy glow in big ol wilson nc..


----------



## anoki (Apr 10, 2012)

Genie said:


> Hi Kathryn. Nice to see who your are. I might recognize you now if you drop in
> 
> 
> 
> :yes we don't live very far apart. Love your pooch, guess you should be excited. Congrats on the win.


Thanks Genie! I keep meaning to stop in to see you when I go herding...which is near Benmiller (Cherrydale Farm)!!!! I'm up there twice a week normally. I don't always drive by your place going to and from, and most times I have someone else with me, so isn't always easy to plan....BUT we definitely should plan something, and one of these days I will stop in! I don't like dropping in unannounced! Mate-r is my newest herding brat too!! He showed he had instinct back in Feb!!!



More reason to be excited!!

~kathryn


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 10, 2012)

Since the forum update I've not been able to post pictures, but I'll try again anyway, this is me several years ago in costume class.


----------



## Genie (Apr 10, 2012)

anoki said:


> Thanks Genie! I keep meaning to stop in to see you when I go herding...which is near Benmiller (Cherrydale Farm)!!!! I'm up there twice a week normally. I don't always drive by your place going to and from, and most times I have someone else with me, so isn't always easy to plan....BUT we definitely should plan something, and one of these days I will stop in! I don't like dropping in unannounced! Mate-r is my newest herding brat too!! He showed he had instinct back in Feb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We used to go to Cherrydale farm in the winter for cross country skiing. It is a beautiful spot. We would rent the house for the weekend and there would be 5 or 6 couples. Great memories. Hope to see you someday soon.


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 10, 2012)

Here I am about 10 years ago with Millie......... my first mini. This photo is taken where I used to agist before I moved to my own 35 acres of "challenges".


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely to see some very dear friends here. A pic of Tony and me, when we renewed our vowes five years ago. Am seventy one now. Yikes. How time flies. Tony had a birthday, yesterday. He's now sixty six. I didn't set out to be a cougar. Honestly!

Lizzie


----------



## Ashley (Apr 10, 2012)

I seldom post anymore but heres me.


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2012)

^ and that's where Mya gets her smile


----------



## kales (Apr 11, 2012)

So nice to see everyone!


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't have many pictures of me, as I'm usually the one behind the camera, but here's one my MIL took last year when I was trying to get decent pictures of Topper for his permanent papers. Better pic of Topper than me, but its all I have.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is a pic of me and my wife Deb taken about 3.5 yrs ago. I am in the red t-shirt and had my hair pulled back in a ponytail here, but now it is just chopped short. I rarely have my picture taken so a recent one (that I like...lol) is hard to come by...lol


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, not great pics- same thing, usually I am on the back side of the camera.... Here's me driving my old stallion about 4 years ago and then me a couple of years ago with one of the mares at a fall fun show.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 15, 2012)

This photo is of me and my sister. I'm on the right in black. Tricia is on the left in blue. This was taken about a month ago when I drove my parents down to VA.


----------



## rockin r (Apr 15, 2012)

Im not one for pics anymore. This is about as good as it gets on the farm...NO glam here, just raw country. This is the last time I was on my horse, Chunky Monkey last Spring. Right after this I put him down due to Sheath cancer. He had a good long life, passed @32 yo...




And one from last Christmas, Cubby, Art and I..


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2012)

rockin r said:


> Im not one for pics anymore. This is about as good as it gets on the farm...NO glam here, just raw country. This is the last time I was on my horse, Chunky Monkey last Spring. Right after this I put him down due to Sheath cancer. He had a good long life, passed @32 yo...
> 
> View attachment 7611
> 
> ...


You look great. Love both pics. Chunky Monkey looked fantastic, hard to believe he was 32 in that pic.


----------



## rockin r (Apr 16, 2012)

chandab said:


> You look great. Love both pics. Chunky Monkey looked fantastic, hard to believe he was 32 in that pic.


Ty, Im haning in there, still have the drs scratching their heads! Still struggling to keep weight on, but can't complain to much otherwise. Some horses hold their age really well, he was one of them. MyTB is another one. He will be 34 this yr. We miss Cubby soooo much since he left to live with is dad at Christmas, but we see him every few months. We will have him this weekend, SOOOO Excited!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 17, 2012)

my husband and our lil ones






Me and my girls and grandbaby easter proof pic


----------



## Seashells (Apr 22, 2012)

(Me! Snapshot taken a couple days ago).


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 22, 2012)

This was taken last week when my daughter & sister flew down to surprise me the week before my birthday....and yes I can most definitely join the Red Hat Society!

I'm 60, recently remarried, have an amazing daughter and 2 grandkids. Oh, but wait....can't forget my husband's 5 kids, 12 grandkids and 7 great-grandkids!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2012)

Jean, from your picture there, you look 20 years too young for that hat!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 23, 2012)

I love being able to put faces to names!





Here I am and i'm 18!


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 23, 2012)

Jill said:


> Jean, from your picture there, you look 20 years too young for that hat!


Awwww....


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2012)

Jill said:


> Jean, from your picture there, you look 20 years too young for that hat!





Jean_B said:


> Awwww....


I agree with Jill. I'm 42 and most days look more ready to wear the red hat that you do.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 24, 2012)

We've since painted the barn...


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 25, 2012)

I suppose I'll join in;

These are all from 9/18/2011

my 3yo aqha filly's FIRST show, woohoo.


----------

